# Hi from Australia :)



## misswonderland (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all  I'm in Brisbane, Australia and i've been reading a lot of the forum for the last few weeks. I've adopted two little pet shop mice my housemates were going to let go into the wild  one is a black tan buck, the other I thought was a dove doe, but from reading I think she really is too light for a dove.

I have really enjoyed all the info I've found on this site so far, and this has definitely sparked my interest in genetics again!

But I am trying to find out where I can get my hands on some organic soil in Brisbane to try and keep the smell of my little man down so I can keep him inside all the time without bothering my housemates 
This is the main reason of my joining the forum, so any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 and hello.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi!! I live in Australia too!!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you
:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

